# Quick Question for the Barrel Racers



## draftlover215 (Apr 2, 2009)

Okay, so, you'll have to forgive me for asking this but I'm new to western riding. I've only been riding western for about 3 years or so (rode english for 15 though). 

Well, I got the new Smith Brothers catalog and was looking at all the pictures last night when I noticed something that struck me as very odd: it seemed that a number of the barrel racers in the pictures had rubber bands over the heel of their boot, running under the stirrup, then over the toe of their boot. :-? Why on earth do they put rubber bands over their feet? My husband's suggestion was that it helps hold their foot down in the stirrup during the turns, but in one of the pics the girl lost her stirrup and the rubber was just hanging out, wrapped around the stirrup. I felt his idea was pretty plausible but I'm still reallllly curious to find out the "real" answer. Any help? :grin:


----------



## jxclass19 (Feb 1, 2009)

Are you sure it isn't a spur strap?


----------



## draftlover215 (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm positive. I DO know that much. LOL I'm not a total newbie to the horse world.


----------



## onetoomany (Dec 10, 2008)

A lot of people use them to secure their foot in the stirrup so they don't lose their stirrups. It's not a practice I'm fond of as if you can't keep your foot in the right place on your own, you probably shouldn't be riding barrels.


----------



## draftlover215 (Apr 2, 2009)

onetoomany said:


> It's not a practice I'm fond of as if you can't keep your foot in the right place on your own, you probably shouldn't be riding barrels.


My thought exactly.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Like OneTooMany said, it's so you don't lose your stirrup. In theory, the rubber bands will break if you fall. This works for adults, (not that they should need them) but often little kids will have them on their boots since they are more likely to lose a stirrup. Sometimes the rubber bands don't break as they should. 

It's a quick fix that I'm also not very fond of.


----------



## onetoomany (Dec 10, 2008)

Spastic_Dove said:


> Sometimes the rubber bands don't break as they should.


Very true, I get nervous when I see them on little kids.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Really?? A rubber band to hold your foot in the stirrup? And they're running barrels?.... really? :shock:


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

MN Tigerstripes said:


> Really?? A rubber band to hold your foot in the stirrup? And they're running barrels?.... really? :shock:


Really. The issue has been brought up at WSCA meetings several times.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Yeah. Usually they put like 4 rubber bands on each foot (around here at least) so...that makes it even more difficult to break. 

MLS: WSCA? I don't think I've heard of that. Can you enlighten me?


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Spastic_Dove said:


> Yeah. Usually they put like 4 rubber bands on each foot (around here at least) so...that makes it even more difficult to break.
> 
> MLS: WSCA? I don't think I've heard of that. Can you enlighten me?


Western Saddle Clubs Association.

The parent organization for our saddle clubs.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh, neat. I think I will go google it. I'm not a member of any saddle clubs or anything but that sounds interesting. Thanks


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Wow, I never would've thought of that... I guess I would think if you cannot keep you're foot in the right place you shouldn't be competing in speed events...


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That is kinda my thoughts too. I understand that everyone looses a stirrup sometimes but if you have to have a rubber band to keep your foot in there on a regular basis, then that person has no business running barrels.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I agree.


----------



## randiekay215 (Feb 6, 2009)

MN Tigerstripes said:


> Wow, I never would've thought of that... I guess I would think if you cannot keep you're foot in the right place you shouldn't be competing in speed events...


 
Amen to that! But a lot of people around here use them. I don't get it-if you can't keep your hold then you should learn how or not do it at all. But its really not that uncommon to see it here.


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

They are used around here. NOT multiple bands though. I don't use them (just because I am clostrophobic and don't like the feeling of anything holding me down) but I do know several riders, many being friends of mine, who do. They are VERY TALENTED riders and only use them during a competition run. When your kicking it can be very easy to kick out of your stirrup...and when your heading into the third barrel at a flat out run, it's nice to have that outer stirrup to stablize yourself during the turn.
I don't think youngsters should use them...mostly because I don't think that they should need them. 

It IS a practice to ensure saftey. 100lbs would easily break a thin rubber band. I've seen MUCH MUCH worse gadgets being used. People actually being TIED into the saddle with ropes and bungy chords...thin rubber bands hardly seem to compare on the dangerous level.

eta that none of these riders lack the ability to maintain proper foot position during a run. One of them even began her riding career as an engish rider...moving on to becoming an instructor. Granted I have seen people who I am very tempted to tell them to get some riding lessons... but, as with any other dicipline, not every rider is the same.


----------



## cowgirlfitzy (Jan 27, 2009)

That is very interesting. Never seen anyone do that.


----------



## jessetjames (Mar 24, 2009)

i have never seen any one do it but it makes seance. Even if u can keep ur feet in the right place there is that once chance where ur foot would slip and u lose the race because of it ect. Esp if your competing for a Huge cash prise even if u can keep the foot in the right place I'd want to make 100% sure it doesn't have that one chance to slip out.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Eh. I still don't like them. I've never had a problem with my feet coming out of the stirrup. 
It's not a huge deal..just not my thing. The only thing I hate is when theyre on children or like I said, when there are like 6 bands.


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

Spastic_Dove said:


> Eh. I still don't like them. I've never had a problem with my feet coming out of the stirrup.
> It's not a huge deal..just not my thing. The only thing I hate is when theyre on children or like I said, when there are like 6 bands.


I agree...the children are what make me nervous. Between the velrco seats and the rubber bands and ropes... I think parents need to take a reality check.


----------



## draftlover215 (Apr 2, 2009)

Wow, velcro seats? Ropes? I don't know if I went to a show and saw this whether I'd laugh or be absolutly appaled. I just can't imagine some parent having the brillant idea of "Gee, Little Bobby sure does have a hard time staying in the saddle. Hey, I got it! Let's tie him into it!" WOW! I just can't imagine it, although I'm sure it happens.


----------



## Countrygal892000 (Apr 17, 2009)

I want to clarify something.. I have been doing barrels for 15 years and the rubber bands are not for holding your foot in the stirrup.. any barrel racer who does that shouldn't be barrel racing. I used to use spurs and it is to hold your spurs down from riding up your heel. usually you are supposed to put the rubber band around the top of your spur and down under the heel of your boot... you can put them around your stirrup but I would never ever recommond it... also remember that yes it is a barrel racing catalog, but they are models... not everything is acurate...


----------



## Countrygal892000 (Apr 17, 2009)

One more thing I wanted to add... When barrel racing, if your foot does come out of the stirrup, mine has plenty of times, if you are good enough it doesn't matter... I practice bareback even to get my balance correct.. so even if I lose a stirrup I can finish the race with very very minimal consequences. I have been around the PRCA most all my life and I have never seen any of those girls doing this... I believe that if you cannot ride without using help (keeping your foot in, being tied down, etc.) then you should not be competing until you are little more practiced.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Countrygal892000 said:


> I want to clarify something.. I have been doing barrels for 15 years and the rubber bands are not for holding your foot in the stirrup.. any barrel racer who does that shouldn't be barrel racing. I used to use spurs and it is to hold your spurs down from riding up your heel. usually you are supposed to put the rubber band around the top of your spur and down under the heel of your boot... you can put them around your stirrup but I would never ever recommond it... also remember that yes it is a barrel racing catalog, but they are models... not everything is acurate...


There is a big difference between using a rubber band as a keeper to hold your spur in place and going around the stirrup to keep your foot in the stirrup.

AND YES people DO use the rubber bands to keep their foot in place. Folks that have been chasing cans for longer than you've been walking.


----------



## onetoomany (Dec 10, 2008)

Countrygal892000 said:


> One more thing I wanted to add... When barrel racing, if your foot does come out of the stirrup, mine has plenty of times, if you are good enough it doesn't matter... I practice bareback even to get my balance correct.. so even if I lose a stirrup I can finish the race with very very minimal consequences. I have been around the PRCA most all my life and I have never seen any of those girls doing this... I believe that if you cannot ride without using help (keeping your foot in, being tied down, etc.) then you should not be competing until you are little more practiced.


It's the WPRA that is the organization in control of barrels at rodeos, not the PRCA. And no, you won't see it as much at the WPRA levels but there is a lot of it done at the lower levels.


----------



## Countrygal892000 (Apr 17, 2009)

Yes... i stated that wrong.. ppl do use the rubber bands to hold their feet in the stirrups but they shouldn't... yes a flimsy rubber band will break... but then what is the use of it? If you can't ride or make a decent ride when your foot comes out of the stirrup then you should practice a little more... and I was talking in general... The WPRA is in control of the barrels at a PRCA rodeo, but it is still a PRCA rodeo... I am not trying to be mean to anyone who does use rubber bands... I am just not a fan... I see no point in it...


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Countrygal892000 said:


> Yes... i stated that wrong.. ppl do use the rubber bands to hold their feet in the stirrups but they shouldn't... yes a flimsy rubber band will break... but then what is the use of it? If you can't ride or make a decent ride when your foot comes out of the stirrup then you should practice a little more... and I was talking in general... The WPRA is in control of the barrels at a PRCA rodeo, but it is still a PRCA rodeo... I am not trying to be mean to anyone who does use rubber bands... I am just not a fan... I see no point in it...


That was our point. None of us are going to care if you are using rubber bands to hold down a spur. However at the local levels, they aren't used for this. The only times I have ever seen rubber bands used are how we described. I too have seen velcro seats and "seat belts". They need to go get some riding lessons. 

Now, I have seen vet wrapped stirrups, and I have stirrups that have a bit of traction on them. Like you said though, if I do lose a stirrup when riding, it's not going to be that big of a deal the only thing I would worry about would be it hitting a barrel while turning. If you're barrel racing, you should be able to balance yourself.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Kids velcroed to the saddle?! Have people lost their ever-loving minds? JEEZ.

I want to know whose crazy idea that was, and send them to jail for reckless endangerment of their child... -.-


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Its great...an omoksee just started here. And I was looking at their website because im going to one of their events this weekend. On their barrel racing page (where they described what the sport was) they had this video::






I am second guessing going if thats what they support that. 
We shall see...


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

I have seen that video. Cute? Sure. Responsible? No.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Im too busy about waiting for her to fall to see the cute in it...theres one I'm sure you saw where the horse slipped and fell and the little girl was hanging off the side of the horse. (She was fine).
It's reasons like that that I wish they wouldnt try and keep the kid on the horse by any other means than lessons


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Sometimes I wish parents would stay out of it and leave their kids safety in the hands of professionals...

Competetiveness is nasty sometimes.


----------



## onetoomany (Dec 10, 2008)

I've seen that video and I for sure hate it. I don't even thinks it's cute, just makes me cringe the entire time. Sad thing is LeahKathleen on the lower level circuits sometimes the 'professionals' are the ones sending the kids out there like that. There's a girl that runs barrels in my area that no way, no how would I let her teach any kid of mine to ride. She has a nice horse but she is one of the sloppiest riders I have ever seen and she turns out equally sloppy riders.


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

Spastic_Dove said:


> Its great...an omoksee just started here. And I was looking at their website because im going to one of their events this weekend. On their barrel racing page (where they described what the sport was) they had this video::
> 
> YouTube - Cute little Girl Running Barrels on a little horse
> 
> ...


Its incredibley common...unfortunately.
But I'm not gunna boycott an event because of it. I want the money.
Its something you get used to. I don't support it what so ever but there's nothing that can be done. There are no rules against terrible riding.

I do think there should be rules against restraints for young riders though.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

The event I'm going to is a fundraiser. So if I go and theres a bunch of those little girls running around, I'm not going to help them raise money for thier omoksee.

Sorry, should have cleared that up.


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

Countrygal892000 said:


> One more thing I wanted to add... When barrel racing, if your foot does come out of the stirrup, mine has plenty of times, if you are good enough it doesn't matter... I practice bareback even to get my balance correct.. so even if I lose a stirrup I can finish the race with very very minimal consequences. I have been around the PRCA most all my life and I have never seen any of those girls doing this... I believe that if you cannot ride without using help (keeping your foot in, being tied down, etc.) then you should not be competing until you are little more practiced.


First off, I agree in that you shouldnt NEED them. BUT do you really want to risk it? That one time that your horse happens to slip, trip, or sketch into a barrel may be the difference between a no time and a check.
I would rather not have to worry about it when making a money run. To each their own.


----------



## NewHeart (Dec 10, 2008)

Buckoff I agree with you on the getting the check, to me it is all about the investment. If I am putting my money in, you better believe that I am expecting to get something back out. However, and this is just my opinion, plenty of girls make big money runs and don't band. I view bands as a crutch, if you are a good enough rider, you should be able to regain your balance if you should loose a stirrup. Not trying to call you out, just voicing my opinion. Like you said, to each their own.


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

I don't take offense at all to your comment NewHeart. I'm just saying that, yes, if you lose your stirrup, your should be a capable enough rider to regain them. I've had to do it a dozen times...but in the even that something happens. (like the tripping etc) you won't have that opportunity...and could inevitabley get hurt.
Sure, you figure, well what are the odds of that? You would be surprised. 
Like I said before, I don't wear them because I don't like the feeling of being restricted in any way...but in the end its no more than a helmet. Use it as a precaution. In the event that something does happen, you have it.
I'm simply defending my friend here. She's an awsome rider, but still uses them in a run.(poor thing has had THE WORST luck during runs...so I can't blame her)
9 times out of 10...the rider isnt a very good rider.
But that's something you have to live with in barrel racing I suppose.


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

Spastic_Dove said:


> The event I'm going to is a fundraiser. So if I go and theres a bunch of those little girls running around, I'm not going to help them raise money for thier omoksee.
> 
> Sorry, should have cleared that up.


Oh I see.


----------



## WesternPleasure27 (Nov 9, 2008)

I went through a period when my horse was really starting to put some power behind her barrels that I used rubber bands to help keep my stirrups while I was getting used to her. I actually still have rubber bands on my saddle horn, and will use them if I'm at a big race as "insurance." However, I only use one on each foot...putting 6 on totally defeats the purpose of them breaking. Does it make me a bad rider? No. Am I a bad rider because I do it? No.
I know a select few of you do barrel race, but for others of you who are pretty much stating that a rider who uses bands has no business barrel racing...have you ever been on a high powered horse who really digs around those barrels? You don't have to be a bad rider to lose a stirrup.

And in response to WPRA riders never using them.... I was just at the PRCA rodeo at the MN Expo this past weekend and I saw several barrel racers with bands on.

mls- what club are you in? I'm a WSCA junkie!


----------

